

Need volunteer developers for unique website idea  - aswin8728

I am trying to start up a website that will be beneficial to college students and employers alike. It will help connect students to employers and give them a better idea on what career path to pursue once they graduate. If you'd like to be involved, get in touch!<p>Email apranam2@hotmail.com for details
======
tbomb
Theoretically your career should start in college.

I know that many people don't end up in the same field that they studied in
college. However, the goal of college is to teach specialization to a field.
This is why there are narrow majors such as engineering disciplines
[mechanical, civil, computer], business disciplines [accounting, management,
finance, marketing], education, etc.. Maybe this should be aimed a little
lower to high school seniors/college freshmen, so it will set them up on the
career path to pursue once they graduate.

Just my 2 cents.

Edit: grammar

